# Badass video



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't think you'd see a video of Zombie-F's band Badass on this forum? Well think again..Here is a link to a video I made using pics from Zombie-F's Badass website playing thier song, "Astro Zombies"..hope you don't mind guys. I've never made an edited video before, and I just couldn't resist..it is a short experiment (60secs long) and made on the windows Movie Maker software that came bundled with my computer..anyways, here ya go. Hope you guys like it, if you do, I'll make longer version. If not, well, I'll just have to hang my head in shame..

http://media.putfile.com/Badass-video


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When I watch it, I hear the audio just fine, but it only loads one image and just stays with it through the whole thing. Is that right or did you use more than one image?

That's me singing on that one by the way.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I see it all now. When you go to watch it, select "original" for size. The default size it loaded for me didn't seem to work because it was larger than the original size.

Pretty neat. We've never had "fan" stuff put together for us before. 

Now I feel like busting out our drunken Jagermeister commercial. It's non-musical, but friggin' hilarious.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Zombie..I had fun doing it. If you have that jagermeister commercial, I'd really like to see it! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That was frigging awesome, LOL.

Jagermeister......


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I have one of our gigs at the ranch house on VHS somewhere... perhaps I could transfer it and make a video or two. I do have the means now. :devil:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope I've wheted the appetite of people to see a real video of Badass.
Go for it, Zombie! Let the revival BEGIN!


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

that would be pretty cool, I'd say go for it zombie!!!!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It's true:

MEGA-ROCK never dies.:voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got that right!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

It never dies, but long, deep comas have been known to occur.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great work Doc.

You may have a new calling.


Tom


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys...Oh yea, I thought I'd revive this thread, since I am STILL waiting for Zombies video...hmmm. Well, Zombie Funkenstein? Do NOT disapoint your fans, man!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, if RAXL would ever mail up the tapes, I could get on this.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, so now it's all my fault, is it?

Oh, wait, I suppose it is.  


Hell, I haven't even sent issue five yet.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. M your experiment was a success. Nice video! Merlin (TQO)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, thats cool dude. Just like the Rob Zombie concert I saw in Chicago.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Oh, so now it's all my fault, is it?
> 
> Oh, wait, I suppose it is.
> 
> Hell, I haven't even sent issue five yet.


Well RAXL, I hope you do send those tapes, I've been awaiting a Badass revival for a while!


----------

